# Cotton shortly after rescue from Carson shelter.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Little Cotton is an AMA rescue, pulled from Carson along with Candy. He needs surgery to remove two large growths from inside his ears. We are hoping that his hearing will be saved. We had to shave his torso under sedation because he was matted to the skin. Not a nippy or reactive bone in his body. Even in the most stressful of situations he responds with trust. He had every right to nip the hands that cut through his matted hair but he didn't. I have never seen a prouder prance than on this tiny, cute little fellow. He has no reason to trust humans but the little guy throws his kisses and love at anyone who looks in his direction. Cotton was so close to being euthanized... and look at him. This is what it has come to. Please support rescue. 

Every dog we have rescued recently has needed major surgery and long term post operative fostering. Rescue needs dog lovers right now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He too is way too precious to be "thrown away." 'Praying his hearing will be spared. What beautiful eyes! 
kisses Mr. Cotton!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

He is so cute!! I wish my DH would let us do some fostering. I'll have to show him the pictures. Hopefully this little one will find a loving home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Breaks my heart to see how people throw these sweet babies away. Look at that face!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub:Oh that adorable face and those eyes:wub: I will pray for his little ears and the surgery rayer:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweetest little face. Hope that surgery went well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying for his little ears too. Get well soon Cotton.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

oh sweet little Cotton. Best wishes for a successful surgery.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cotton had laser surgery for his cauliflower ears and his neuter. He also ended up with kennel cough. He is doing well and is continuing to have laser treatment on his ears everyday. The ears are doing much better but still need another week of laser. 
He is a very sweet boy and anyone that adoptes him will be very lucky.
Thanks for all the good wishes for this boy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see he's come through his ordeal,it only gets better from here little dude!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! :wub: Gosh, I wish I could foster too.

Since we can't, once a week ds and I spend a few hours at our local spca. We give extra attention and love to all the cats and dogs. It breaks my heart seeing how badly they want someone to love them.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Purple-peep said:


> What a beautiful boy! :wub: Gosh, I wish I could foster too.
> 
> Since we can't, once a week ds and I spend a few hours at our local spca. We give extra attention and love to all the cats and dogs. It breaks my heart seeing how badly they want someone to love them.


That sounds wonderful--you guys are to be commended.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cotton is a real cutie. Hopefully all of his health issue will be resolves quickly.


----------

